# They're here!!!!!!!



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Blitz this afternoon Ocean Grove to Bradley Beach low tide bout 1400 bass and blues... it ain't over yet ....salt....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*'bout Time!!!*

You da man Salt!!! Here feeshy feeshy feeshy...


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*wow...*

1400 - how did u count 1400? What are they biting on - lures, bait?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*there here*

I knew someone would get that messed up... 1400,,, military time..... 2pm.... sorry


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I was gonna say...you must have one helluva fishfinder


----------



## Tricky Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

*Saltshaker*

I'm down in NC waiting for the same stripers.

Help me out and tell me what part of NJ is Ocean Grove & Bradley Beach? 

Glad you got'em

Tricky Rick


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

North Jersey, just south of Asbury Park.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*their here*

What the fish man said....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay guys not to be selfish, okay selfish, but water temps precariously close to end of the surf which push the fish farther out, air temps getting cold, and chance of snow coming, and have two maybe three more trips to AI before a good wash of the rods, removing the line from the reels, giving them a good cleaning and maintenance, so send one or two my way, beginning of December and me still have the fall skunk, which if continues would make for a long cold miserable winter for me  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Blitz this afternoon Ocean Grove to Bradley Beach low tide bout 1400 bass and blues... it ain't over yet ....salt....


 Big Blues???? There goes my speck fishin..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*their here*

Talking to a friend of mine, they had 14 bass thursday in Point Pleasant, bout 5 miles south of me. They are both pluggers. Weather didn't hit as bad as we thought may not be over yet. Hang in there guys they is a coming... DD, the blitz was on slot size 22-25" bass, not many blues at all... sorry bout the delay


----------

